# I can't open ANY downloaded files, HELP PLEASE!



## JonathanX95 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, so I am COMPLETELY new to linux, and i have downloaded flash player so i can watch youtube videos and crap but i can't even open flashplayer, everytime i try to open a downloaded file it dosen't do anything. My hard drive recently messed up and i had it replaced and it still going a little bit slow but im running Windows XP and im running Linux from just a cd disk, and i want to be able to run and install my files i download from iceweasel now is it possible? My brother (that works on computers) told me i cant but i doubt that, im able to download the files and extract them to my desktop, i just can't open them. Please help and give me some tips that could help getting my files to run. Thanks


----------



## TechMan100 (Sep 28, 2010)

Which distro and version of Linux are you running?


----------



## JonathanX95 (Sep 30, 2010)

TechMan100 said:


> Which distro and version of Linux are you running?


 idk, how do i find out?


----------



## windows bobby (Sep 20, 2010)

on the start up it should say something such as "ubuntu", "arch" so on and so on what does your say


----------



## JonathanX95 (Sep 30, 2010)

windows bobby said:


> on the start up it should say something such as "ubuntu", "arch" so on and so on what does your say


 ohhhhh mine says Knoppix 6.2


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

When you download a file in Iceweasel download it to Desktop.
Depending on the file type there are different ways to install.

As youre using knoppix, it contains synaptic, so much software is available via the synaptic interface. At this point thats as much help as anyone can give unless you give the full file name.

If youre not using synaptic then you may have to install a debian package,or install from source, so next reply, you need to state, full file name of the program you are trying to install. Remember also, that knoppix is experimental, its designed as a live system, can be installed but its the worst choice for a beginner. You would be better with either Ubuntu, Mandriva or PCLlinuxOS.


----------



## JonathanX95 (Sep 30, 2010)

hal8000 said:


> When you download a file in Iceweasel download it to Desktop.
> Depending on the file type there are different ways to install.
> 
> As youre using knoppix, it contains synaptic, so much software is available via the synaptic interface. At this point thats as much help as anyone can give unless you give the full file name.
> ...


 Flash player And this isnt my first os, lol i have been using windows xp and vista for about 2 years and i have been using 7 for about 6 months and i had to switch to knoppix because my computer is messing up


----------



## windows bobby (Sep 20, 2010)

Using linux and windows is two completely different ball games I agree with the other guy if it is ur first time using linux switch to something like ubuntu because it has great support and it is very user friendly I'm not telling you what to do it would just be in your best intrest to switch to something with more support and something a little more user friendly


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone can use windows, its easy. Anyone can use KDE its also easy.
The similarity ends when it comes to install, configure or modify parts of the operating system. This is where problems start. In windows its mostly mouse clicking, in linux the fundamental tool is the keyboard.

Have you installed a persistant home directory?
I was wanting the full file name e.g. flashplugin.tar.gz

however flashplayer is in synaptic so open a terminal and type these two commands:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree

http://www.knoppix.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-28133.html
The above link may also help. I'm also on knoppix forum same ID
though not as much as this forum.


----------



## JonathanX95 (Sep 30, 2010)

hal8000 said:


> Anyone can use windows, its easy. Anyone can use KDE its also easy.
> The similarity ends when it comes to install, configure or modify parts of the operating system. This is where problems start. In windows its mostly mouse clicking, in linux the fundamental tool is the keyboard.
> 
> Have you installed a persistant home directory?
> ...


----------



## JonathanX95 (Sep 30, 2010)

ok thank you guys! my problem is solved! it turns out that NoScript was getting in the way and i had to Allow all SItes Globally :normal: but before that i did open up Root Terminal and i entered the 2 commands and then i turned off NoScript so yeah


BUT i have one more question, how come everytime i boot up Knoppix it pretty much starts over? Like, ok for an example: i can book mark a page, download stuff, set my wallpaper to something and next time i boot up Knoppix my wallpapers is back to being the default one and the stuff i downloaded isn't there and the book marks i favorited in iceweasel/firefox is gone! Whats the problem and how do i make it so it doesn't reset everything when i boot up? I am aware that Ubuntu is better but i have no way of getting it cause my computer is f***ed up and thats why im pretty much using Knoppix cause windows is not working for me and i found my old Knoppix disk.


----------



## windows bobby (Sep 20, 2010)

It sounds like some kind of setting problem and it wouldn't be hard for you to get ubuntu seeing as u can get online just go to the ubuntu site and you can get the download its free easy and fast so if you are actually looking for that as a choice I would go for it I promise you it would make everything easier


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

JonathanX95 said:


> BUT i have one more question, how come everytime i boot up Knoppix it pretty much starts over? Like, ok for an example: i can book mark a page, download stuff, set my wallpaper to something and next time i boot up Knoppix my wallpapers is back to being the default one and the stuff i downloaded isn't there and the book marks i favorited in iceweasel/firefox is gone! Whats the problem and how do i make it so it doesn't reset everything when i boot up?


Its because its a live CD disk.
It will boot up everyone because you have not made a persistant home directory.
You need to download a mainstream linux, like, Ubuntu, Mandriva, Fedora PCLinux etc. Search on google images see what these look like, or have a look on distrowatch.com for a list of the packages they contain.

Also please maek your post as [Solved.]


----------



## gallup (Oct 26, 2007)

JonathanX95 said:


> ok thank you guys! my problem is solved! it turns out that NoScript was getting in the way and i had to Allow all SItes Globally :normal: but before that i did open up Root Terminal and i entered the 2 commands and then i turned off NoScript so yeah
> 
> 
> BUT i have one more question, how come everytime i boot up Knoppix it pretty much starts over? Like, ok for an example: i can book mark a page, download stuff, set my wallpaper to something and next time i boot up Knoppix my wallpapers is back to being the default one and the stuff i downloaded isn't there and the book marks i favorited in iceweasel/firefox is gone! Whats the problem and how do i make it so it doesn't reset everything when i boot up? I am aware that Ubuntu is better but i have no way of getting it cause my computer is f***ed up and thats why im pretty much using Knoppix cause windows is not working for me and i found my old Knoppix disk.


If you are not wanting to install (I love pclos kde) and you want to use a live cd I recommend puppy like lupu.501 With this you can have a save file either on your hdd or might feel better using a thumb drive. It will then boot faster and will save your settings for the nest visit. Works great, very fast and fairly simple. Support is good and as with most, friendly too. Puppy has gone through some changes and has several versions available now. works better than ever. I use the wary versions on old win98 pc's with minimal ram to get old p3's on the internet.


----------



## anujsre (Oct 2, 2010)

i try mint 9 and also ubonto.
both have same problem


----------

